

Prologger - Open Source Github Achievement System - myusuf3
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/5865765993/prologger-has-been-unleashed

======
lee337
Nice! I'm shooting for the <http://bit.ly/11I71v> achievement over the
weekend...

------
jjchiw
Is this similiar to coderwall.com

